# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  All we need is... Battlemaps

## Rautatilhi

After a year (or more) of using the maps from the guild, time to pay back  :Smile: 

This was my 1st map ever. It is after an old Dungeon magazine aventure _Orange and Black_, an old temple and an anti-magic wall around.

----------


## Rautatilhi

Aaaaaaaand the 2nd one is a brook near the temple and a small cave.

----------


## Rautatilhi

A small vilage's inn:

(With Torstan's textures and furnitures. They are awesome.  :Cool:  )

Other syle: a Star Wars cantina on some industrial planet.


The player's old Ghtroc 720 freighter (Star Wars).

----------


## Rautatilhi

More houses from the small vilage:





Without furnitures, because my players allways move, burn, or break them... so I use object/token furnitures.

----------


## Rautatilhi

SW:
A Trade Federation battleship's wreck from the mini adventure Wreck and Ruin.


Non-grid version:

----------


## Rautatilhi

Encounter in a light forest:

----------


## Rautatilhi

A river crossing with(out) a half destroyed rope bridge:

I don't know what the players would do with the rope bridge (repair or destroy it), so I use an object/token rope bridge.

----------


## Rautatilhi

Another village (part of it). Two small peasant houses, and two larger buildings. In my story one was an outpost and the other was a warehouse, made from an old tavern.



Comments and criticism are welcome!

----------


## Rautatilhi

Deep in the woods water flows from the rocks...

Comments and criticism are welcome! (As always...)

----------


## lostatsea

Not sure why the tabletop enthusiast haven' commented but these are looking good in the old computer game RPG style.

----------


## Rautatilhi

Thank you for your comment! I did not understand too, why no one commented after a dozen pictures.  :Frown:  




> old computer game RPG style.


 It's new to me, but like the idea!  :Smile:

----------


## Leanads

I have to say that I'm loving these... How do you make these maps? (Specifically the SW ones)

----------

